# Pto Shaft



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Guys and Girls!

I bought a 1949 8N it doesn't run at the present moment. But it ran when it was parked two years ago. Nothing is stuck. I am currently getting the gas tank cleaned and sealed. The problem is that the PTO shaft is wobbly when you turn it. I think that it is broke inside the tractor. Any ideas on how to fix this problem.


THanks,

Tau


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

There are 4 bolts that hold the shaft in the rear. They are the 4 that are located around the shaft where it exits the rear end. If you remove the bolts the shaft should slide out. When these break there is usually enough to be able to grab a hold of once you remove the first broken piece. You will loose your trans and rear fluid so have a catch pan handy.

Good luck.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have seen a few of these just bent also, but your better off changing it anyway. Most suplyers have a setup to change over to the normal, standerd size PTO shaft also, sounds like a good time for an upgrade.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I am confused. I guess I never noticed that it was a different size. How do you go about putting a regular size PTO shaft on there. Do you have to tear into the transmission housing? Or can you do all that by just taking out those bolts around the PTO shaft on that plate?

Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well some have already been updated by now, but the shaft that came in it new was a little smaller. Do you need an adaper to use any implaments?

As for changing it, ya those bolts come off, and the whole shaft/bearing/cover, comes out as an assambly. The new one comes that way also, just bult on.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

PS --- it is also a GREAT time for a flush and full job on the tranny/hydraulic fluids if you hadnt done that in a while...if you dont want to get drowned, please drain all 3 plugs first then you get in their and clean her out and flush, etc (really disgusting but rewarding maintenance for the tractor) --- if you don't want to flush and fill your fluids, then park her nose down in a slight hill or bank and then remove the 4 bolts and PTO shaft...HTH, Andy


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Where is the best place to purchase a new PTO Shaft assembly. What does something like that cost.

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Park the tractor with the front end much lower and you can remove the shaft without losing the lube. Changing the fluid is probably a good idea anyway, but this will give you a chance to see what you have.

Gwill

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/users/gwill/03.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I buy all of my parts from Don Barkley with www.just8ns.com
He is WORLD-CLASS simply the finest N tractor parts dealer in the world, IMHO. His service, knowledge, attention to detail, everything! And SHIPPING is so fast you would have thought you lived next door! 

Tell Don that Andy from Tractorforum sent you.

www.just8ns.com

Good luck,
Andy


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Just ordered some parts from Just 8N's. They were very nice and very helpful. I got the PTO parts to rebuild my PTO shaft and a drain plug to start with. I am sure before I get done i will be ordering alot more parts.

I have another question. How do you all feel about painting back a 8N a little differently? I think I am going to paint my wheels red and paint my body of the tractor red and then paint the hood and fenders greyish color?

Does it hurt or help the value if it is painted correctly. Just to the guy how is going to buy it to work on his farm or mow is grass?

Thanks,


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *Just ordered some parts from Just 8N's. They were very nice and very helpful. I got the PTO parts to rebuild my PTO shaft and a drain plug to start with. I am sure before I get done i will be ordering alot more parts.
> 
> I have another question. How do you all feel about painting back a 8N a little differently? I think I am going to paint my wheels red and paint my body of the tractor red and then paint the hood and fenders greyish color?
> ...


Of course, it's your tractor, so it should be painted however it pleases you most. Having said that... It's hard to imagine any way the value would be enhanced by painting it anything other than the original color unless it is really a work of art. If you paint it correctly otherwise, the next owner could easily re-paint the wheels if he so chooses.

Here's mine.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/images/tractor/20.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

Gwill


----------

